# What Piranha Is This?



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

i want to buy this serra on the picture,but i am not sure what species is this?
anybody?

http://www.goslinea.com/Gallerie/Salmler/Seiten/Serrasalmus%20hastatus.htm


----------



## iam5abi (Oct 10, 2011)

looks like a serrasalmus eigenmanni to me


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Discussed that fish several times with Daniel (the guy who sells it) and others. It's most likley a rhombeus, definately not a hastatus...


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

memento said:


> Discussed that fish several times with Daniel (the guy who sells it) and others. It's most likley a rhombeus, definately not a hastatus...


look to me like sanchezi,but i am not sure...
definitely not hastatus.
if it is rhombeus,i allready got one,i don't want to buy one again,only other species,so help guys!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

According to Daniel, the scutes of the fish were regular, so not a sanchezi.


----------

